

Tell HN: Business/Finance Website (like HN) - stevenj
http://forlue.com

======
stevenj
NewMogul is gone, Markenomics is now defunct, Newsley isn't social anymore, so
this is my attempt at resurrecting a social news website about
business/finance.

Btw, it's setup right now so that you don't have to create an account. You can
just go straight to "submit". (Though, I may require registration in the
future.)

Thanks!

admin@forlue.com

